# E slice or M slice for 4x4 and higher



## Daniel Wu (Jun 18, 2009)

Hey. I can't decide where I should be pairing my edges for the 4x4 and 5x5 (and 6x6 and 7x7 soon). Right now I start in the E slice then I do a z rotation and slice back in the M slice. I use 2 pairing for the 4x4 and AvG for the 5x5. Where should I be pairing the edges or should I just stick with what I'm doing right now with all of the cube rotations?


----------



## Gparker (Jun 18, 2009)

rickcube said:


> Hey. I can't decide where I should be pairing my edges for the 4x4 and 5x5 (and 6x6 and 7x7 soon). Right now I start in the E slice then I do a z rotation and slice back in the M slice. I use 2 pairing for the 4x4 and AvG for the 5x5. Where should I be pairing the edges or should I just stick with what I'm doing right now with all of the cube rotations?



I am no expert at any of this but I reccomend M slice. I myself do E slice but absouloutly suck at it and currently switching. You probably should do whatever feels comfortable. Here is a good tutorial that I found from one of my favorite cubers.


----------



## ThatGuy (Jun 18, 2009)

Use S slice pairing. Its way faster.
lol.
Personally, E slice is more efficient for 2 edge pairing because more R and U are used to bring the second pair in. Whatever floats your boat, though.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jun 18, 2009)

ThatGuy said:


> Use S slice pairing. Its way faster.
> lol.
> Personally, E slice is more efficient for 2 edge pairing because more R and U are used to bring the second pair in. Whatever floats your boat, though.



You clearly have no concept or M-slice pairing (or what the word efficient means). E slice uses the <R, U, D, F, u, d, y, x2> moveset and M-slice uses <R, U, L, F, r, l, x, y2> moveset. Choosing between E-Slice and M-slice pairing really just comes to do whether you prefer RUD or RUL, since thats really the main difference between the two methods.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 18, 2009)

I prefer the E slice because it's easier to flip the edges using R U R' F R' F' R
What's the algo for flipping edges using the M slice? I can't seem to find a nice way to flip when trying out M slice edge pairing..

Btw, doesn't M slice pairing use D turns as well?


----------



## trying-to-speedcube... (Jun 18, 2009)

I like U' R' U R' F R F' (I use it for 4x4 BLD), but I pair in the E slice. I use Syuhei's method though. Chain pairing is crap in the M-slice in my opinion. I prefer y moves over x moves. But when I use 2-2-2-2-2-2, I use M-slice, mostly.


----------



## byu (Jun 18, 2009)

trying-to-speedcube... said:


> I like U' R' U R' F R F' (I use it for *4x4 BLD*), but I pair in the E slice. I use Syuhei's method though. Chain pairing is crap in the M-slice in my opinion. I prefer y moves over x moves. But when I use 2-2-2-2-2-2, I use M-slice, mostly.


How does that algorithm relate to 4x4 BLD?


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 18, 2009)

I've always used E slice


----------



## Kian (Jun 18, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> ThatGuy said:
> 
> 
> > Use S slice pairing. Its way faster.
> ...



+1. 

M-slice for 2-2-2-2-2-2, of course.


----------



## Dene (Jun 18, 2009)

Kian said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > ThatGuy said:
> ...



Instead of flaming the moron myself, I will just +1 David's comment.

I use M slice. I didn't like E slice when I used to use it.


----------



## Sa967St (Jun 18, 2009)

M slice ftw


----------



## Zaxef (Jun 18, 2009)

Vault312 said:


> You clearly have no concept or M-slice pairing (or what the word efficient means). E slice uses the <R, U, D, F, u, d, y, x2> moveset and M-slice uses <R, U, L, F, r, l, x, y2> moveset. Choosing between E-Slice and M-slice pairing really just comes to do whether you prefer RUD or RUL, since thats really the main difference between the two methods.



Hmmm never thought of it that way..


----------



## Ellis (Jun 18, 2009)

Zaxef said:


> Hmmm never thought of it that way..



Yes, that's what it usually comes down to. If you're just starting out or don't give much thought to it, you use E slice. If you've given it a lot of consideration and tried both ways with an open mind, then you use M slice. Of course this is not a rule and there are always exceptions. Some people genuinely prefer E slice, but I have a hard time believing that most people would stick to E slice after practicing M slice seriously.

Btw, these are the kinds of polls that would really be beneficial to have open


----------



## daeyoungyoon (Jun 19, 2009)

I like using E slice on the 4x4 and M slice on 5x5,6x6, and 7x7. M slice just feels weird for me for the 4x4.


----------



## amostay2004 (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks like I should try practising M slice pairing 
So how do you guys flip edges for M slice pairing? What's the most fingertrick friendly algo?

EDIT: oh sorry, I forgot U' R' U R' F R F' was already mentioned


----------



## Ellis (Jun 20, 2009)

amostay2004 said:


> So how do you guys flip edges for M slice pairing? What's the most fingertrick friendly algo?
> 
> EDIT: oh sorry, I forgot U' R' U R' F R F' was already mentioned



Just flipping an edge? When the centers are correct I use U' F R' F'. When centers are misplaced I use U' F R' U F'


----------



## Dene (Jun 20, 2009)

When the centers are correct I use U2. When the centers are off I use U L' U' x' U L2 U'


----------



## Am1n- (Jun 21, 2009)

I've been trying M-slice now for a while (was used to doing E-slice) and i have to admit the algs I use are easyer to perform now. It was a little akward in the beginning dough...

mvg


----------



## jcuber (Jun 21, 2009)

Back when I used AVG for 5x5, I did m-slice. Both slices have advantages and disadvatages, it is a personal preferance thing. I suggest m-slice for 4x4. For using fre*eslice*, I use e-slice. DUH!


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 21, 2009)

Am1n- said:


> I've been trying M-slice now for a while (was used to doing E-slice) and i have to admit the algs I use are easyer to perform now. It was a little akward in the beginning dough...
> 
> mvg



Yeah. I've been working on M slice and my edges are now within 10-15 seconds of what they were before. It still feels a bit akward though.

EDIT: Woah. Barley two days with using M slice and I'm back around where my normal times are and I'm improving. I've had three sub-75 solves just today! Woot!!! Yay for me. =-D


----------

